# Jeremy Chavez: Galveston Guide



## KemahRick (May 9, 2009)

I am sure many of you already know Jeremy but I had the pleasure of taking a client out with him today. It was tough conditions, which we were well aware of before launching, but it was a great timeout of the office. Jeremy did everything he could to put us on fish and we had a few tails to cast at! If anyone is looking for a guide to put them on some fish (or a client on some fish), I would highly recommend you reach out to Jeremy.

-Rick Sawyer


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeremy is one of the "fishiest" guys I know. Good guy who loves to be on the water. It was windy out there today.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Agreed! Jeremy took a buddy an d I out last summer saw tons of fish but nothing would eat. Wasn't a productive day but we both had a blast and I would recommend him to anybody looking for a guide. 
-Chris


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I fished with him in Louisiana under tough conditions and he still put us on all the fish we wanted. He is very gifted at his craft


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

KemahRick said:


> I am sure many of you already know Jeremy but I had the pleasure of taking a client out with him today. It was tough conditions, which we were well aware of before launching, but it was a great timeout of the office. Jeremy did everything he could to put us on fish and we had a few tails to cast at! If anyone is looking for a guide to put them on some fish (or a client on some fish), I would highly recommend you reach out to Jeremy.
> 
> -Rick Sawyer


 Dude...easy there! He'll get so busy we won't be able to book him!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Chavez is very good


----------

